# 1940 Schwinn Henderson Motorbike - Blue with Red



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm thinking this is a pretty rare color combo?  A quick search didn't turn up any to match.  I cleaned this frame up a bit today.  Originally it showed almost no blue at all.  Came out kinda neat!  I'm half tempted to make a ratrod out of it!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 16, 2018)

cobalt? or dx blue?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 16, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> cobalt? or dx blue?



It's a fairly vibrant blue... So DX I guess?   Has remnants of white pinstripes too.


----------



## blincoe (Nov 16, 2018)

Wasn’t cobalt blue a  Purpleish blue color ?

I like that frame on the right! @Dave Stromberger


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2018)

Well, that's for sure a color combo you don't see every year or so, at least on a Schwinn.  

Rat it if no other matching parts.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2018)

Wow!
That is an unusual color combo.
Is it just the frame, or did you get any of the other paint parts?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 17, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> That is an unusual color combo.
> Is it just the frame, or did you get any of the other paint parts?



This is all I have of the painted parts. Maybe a fork, not sure. I got it with a pickup load of stuff.

The blue is a "true blue", so I guess it's not like a DX, which was lighter colored?  Not sure if this is what you'd call Cobalt or not.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks to be the bright Periwinkle blue you see on some prewar bikes..
a bit lighter than cobalt, and a bit darker than cobalt.

2nd bike I have ever seen in that color....the other was a 40 Hollywood on
Craigslist a few months back.

I'm getting ideas.....

any trace of Pins?  I believe they were white


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 19, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Looks to be the bright Periwinkle blue you see on some prewar bikes..
> a bit lighter than cobalt, and a bit darker than cobalt.
> 
> 2nd bike I have ever seen in that color....the other was a 40 Hollywood on
> ...



Traces of white pins intact.  I bet this was pretty cool when new!   I saw the post you made about the '40 Hollywood. It looked like it had "Henderson" on the down tube, so we have proof of two 1940 Hendersons in this combo.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 19, 2018)

Loving the color scheme too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 19, 2018)

A shot before I cleaned it and of the serial number.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 19, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Traces of white pins intact.  I bet this was pretty cool when new!   I saw the post you made about the '40 Hollywood. It looked like it had "Henderson" on the down tube, so we have proof of two 1940 Hendersons in this combo.




typo on my orig reply.

Color is a bit darker than DX Blue...and a bit lighter than cobalt.

Nice frame for sure!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2018)

So Bob are you going to do a resto in these colors? I think it would be sick! V/r Shawn


----------



## BatWaves (May 9, 2019)

Dave, I have a krusty woman’s ‘38 Schwinn in that color.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 9, 2019)

KrustyCycles said:


> Dave, I have a krusty woman’s ‘38 Schwinn in that color.



With the red too? Is it a Henderson?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 9, 2019)

KrustyCycles said:


> Dave, I have a krusty woman’s ‘38 Schwinn in that color.



Pictures, now!


----------



## BatWaves (May 9, 2019)

Dave, Same Blue color.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 9, 2019)

My 1946 DX with OG paint is similar to your blue color recovery in that it has that 'purple' tint to it. The paint scheme, Darts and pins are common to many Henderson OG bikes seen here and on the web. Often there are OG colors and combos that show-up here on our 'CABE' that are 'NEW' combo's to many of us. Nice find and clean-up! @Dave Stromberger


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 9, 2019)

Very striking color combo for sure! It would be great to see others that are out there. Especially if they're complete. 



KrustyCycles said:


> Dave, I have a krusty woman’s ‘38 Schwinn in that color.




Would you happen to have a picture of the krusty woman with her '38? Lol! 

These rusty transformations still amaze me. Nice work, as usual!


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 9, 2019)

Very cool!!!! Love the rare combo! It similar to my Louisville Cycle Co blue


----------



## John G04 (May 10, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> Very cool!!!! Love the rare combo! It similar to my Louisville Cycle Co blue View attachment 994907




Beautiful frame!


----------



## Tikibar (May 10, 2019)

The transformation before and after is amazing! Assuming it was an OA bath?


----------



## BatWaves (May 10, 2019)

Would you happen to have a picture of the krusty woman with her '38? Lol! 

These rusty transformations still amaze me. Nice work, as usual![/QUOTE]

@Dave Stromberger, I’ll dump it off at your house this weekend..  What better then a his/hers


----------

